# Dog obedience class



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi and I have been going to a dog obedience class once a week now for four weeks. She does really good when we are working at home with the commands, ect., but once we get to class it can be a whole other story. During class if we are working on something, she is focused and will pay close attention, but the minute we stop to listen to the instructor or watch a demonstation, she is on her back legs, front feet in the air waning to play and see the other dogs around us. I will talk to her, pet her and she just won't settle. She walks great on a leash when we are out, but in class no matter how much I use verbal commands to correct her, she will pull and pull on her leash. I feel like I am having to hold onto her leash way too tight. She is eight months old and we were already working with her from the time we got her at twelve weeks, it just seems like she thinks class time is play time. Any ideas?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

This may not an 'obedience' thing. 

It could easily be a common step in socialization of puppies. 'Obedience' classes are *believe it or not* not so important for actual obedience. The owners can work on that themselves at home as u have done. 

But! . . it's accepted that these classes are often the first introduction of puppies to other dogs. Attending these classes is just as important in that phase of socialization. 

They also exist to give a bunch of *possibly inexperienced* dog owners some knowledge of how to handle a dog.

I would say that Lexi may not really be 'misbehaving'. More like she's going thru a necessary phase of 'socializing'. Carry on with the class and note the difference in her behaviour from now to the end. That's a big part of the 'learning' too! 

And have fun!!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Countryboy, thank you for your insight. She isn't "bad" in class, just wound! I come home exhausted.  The minute we get in the car to come home, she is fast asleep. It's about an hour car ride home. The minute we walk in the door and she says hi to dh and ds, she is ready to pounce and play some more.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you tried allowing her to do a polite meet and greet with the other dogs, possibly before the class begins? It can be very exciting for a young dog to be amongst other dogs - mine always settled much more easily if they had the chance to say hello politely, rather than being constantly restrained.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Obedience trainers talk about the 3 D's of training any behaviour: distance, duration, distraction.

Sounds like yours is just very distracted by the other dogs. Practice and time will help.

You might keep an eye out for local dog shows, or any other place where there are lots of distracting other dogs, and then do some obedience practice there, but FAR ENOUGH AWAY so that she CAN listen and be successful. If she gains some self-control, then move closer. 

There are lots of opportunities to practice obedience stuff in real life, if you sort of watch out for them. I like to practice down-stays every time we go to the vet, with cats in carriers nearby ... this is REALLY hard for Vasco. Finally, a cat that can't get away, and I make him do down-stays. Life is just too miserable :smile:!


----------

